# Background Help



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Picked up a double sided background from King Ed's...I will be using the black side. Just wanted to ask peeps out there what they use to put their backgrounds on to their tanks?? Tape, glue etc.... any techniques that work better than others and so forth so on...please let me know!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just tape mine on. I have read where people have used Vaseline to help it look better thru the glass but since your going with the black side I'd just tape it on


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

That's what I was thinking too. Thanks John.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you have a strong sticky tape, i'd recommend taping it along the whole top side so water will be less likely to get between the background and the glass (thats when they really look bad)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Come by for a length of double sided tape you you wish. I may be interested in your U2 as well. Have to give it some more thought.

The has been suggestion to use vegetable oil or something to take the air out betw the background and the glass - it never bother me that much. They also sell sprayed on stuff.


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, I use tape along the top sides and bottom I got mine on a year and it is still looks great.


----------

